

Is This The Worst Logo Update Of 2013? - rbanffy
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3022957/design-crime/is-this-the-worst-logo-update-of-2013

======
gk1
TBH when I saw the two logos side-by-side I wasn't sure which was the new one.
The previous one looks like 99% of the other college sports logos. The new one
may look horrendous but at least it's recognizable.

------
Myrmornis
Strange, I like it.

